# A journal.



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jun 30, 2021)

My training and diet are by no means "on point", but I'm doing this for accountability and to track progress. I've been lifting for about a year, and I'm about 5 weeks out from my first strongman competition. The events include an Overhead Medley, Max deadlift, Hand over Hand truck pull, Crucifix Hold, and a Loading Medley.

Height: 6'
Weight: 258

Breakfast:
100 g oatmeal w/ 1.5 scoop whey protein

30 minutes Pre-workout:
Rad-140
Reign energy drink

Training:
Strict press - 45x10, 95x5, 120x3, 160x3, 160x3, 165x3, 165x3, 135xAMRAP
Incline bench - 135x10, 135x10, 135x8, 135x6
Seated dumbbell shoulder press - 50'sx8, 50'sx8, 50'sx8
Lateral raises w/2 second hold - 25x5, 25x5, 25x5
Overhead tricep extensions - 55x12, 55x12, 55x10, 55x10

Post workout meal:
Subway double chicken, no cheese, Italian bread, spinach, peppers, onions, sweet onion sauce

Lunch 1:
160 g chicken breast
1 cup white rice
spinach
1/2 red pepper
Barbeque sauce

Lunch 2:
Same as Lunch 1

Final meal:
2 cups Oikos Triple Zero
Blueberries
1/2 scoop protein
1/4 cup cashews

__________

I'm still learning alot every day. Any criticisms are welcome.


----------



## sfw509 (Jun 30, 2021)

Nice work. I'll be following along. I think its awesome your doing a competition. Its a great way to learn and push yourself as well as meet some great people.

Keep us posted and ask questions. A lot of guys on here can help get specific areas dialed if you hit a plateau.


----------



## CJ (Jun 30, 2021)

Nice!!! 

Good luck in your comp.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jun 30, 2021)

I'm here with ya, bro.


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 30, 2021)

Awesome to see people getting into strongman.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 1, 2021)

Thanks for the support everyone. 

Breakfast:
100 g oatmeal w/ 1.5 scoop whey protein

30 minutes Pre-workout:
Rad-140
300 mg caffeine

Training:
Today was a rest day, but I still got in some cardio. 
1.5 hours of walking.

Post workout meal:
160 g chicken breast
2 bananas
1 chocolate chip cookie

Lunch 1:
160 g chicken breast
1 cup white rice
spinach
1/2 red pepper
Barbeque sauce
1 banana

Lunch 2:
Same as Lunch 1

Final meal (haven't eaten yet, but I don't feel like taking my laptop home from work to log it) :
2 cups Oikos Triple Zero
1 Cliff Builder's protein bar (20 g protein)
1/4 cup cashews

10:30 PM:
250 mg Testosterone enanthate

____________________

I think I'm going to use this opportunity to start journaling about my personal life too. Get some feelings out of me to a bunch of strangers who have no idea who tf I am. I'm slightly sad today. Not really sad, but torn. I've been a member of Narcotics Anonymous for a few years now, and have lived a life of total abstinence from all mind changing, mood altering substances for 20 months. I even work as a recovery coach, a person who assists others with how to live a life of recovery. I started feeling some guilt when I started using PED's about 2 months ago, but I justified my using because PED's aren't intoxicating. Last night I smoked some Delta-8 THC I bought at a gas station. 

I had been thinking about trying it for sometime now. Over the course of my time working as a recovery coach, and being a sober individual in general, I have learned that I define my own recovery. My main qualm with weed was mainly with the people and the lifestyle it led me to, so if I can buy it legally and use it by myself then why not? I can still be in recovery from hard drug use and live a life of recovery, I make my own choices in life. Just like my choice to use PED's, I can choose to use responsibly if I chose to. 

I've come to terms with the fact that I'll have one more thing to be dishonest about, my use of PED's and marijuana. However it was my girlfriend's reaction which is what makes me upset. She is also in recovery, she doesn't adhere to any 12 step fellowship, and she was open to recreational marijuana use... until recently I guess. My boss actually has started to introduce her to more people in recovery, and started inviting her to meetings. I did not know that she changed her tune about it, and she was severely upset over it. It was a whole conversation and a half about how I ruined my sobriety, which I really did not think it'd matter to her but the 12 step-absolute sobriety thing got into her head over the past few weeks. 

After a long discussion about our future, I've decided to leave it be. My girlfriend's field of work that she wishes to pursue is NOT tolerant of any drug use, to say the least. I don't want her to feel uncomfortable in any way, she was just in a pretty horrific car accident a few months ago. Problem is, now I've triggered her in ways I didn't think I would. Had no idea it would be an issue, and now she doesn't have any of her support that she has gotten close to that she can process this out with. 

That's the only reason I feel bad. I'm okay with this slight bit of dishonesty in my life. I've come to realize that I'm a good person, life isn't always black and white. Just because I'm dishonest with these 2 aspects of my life, as long as I still hold close to me, and adhere to my morals, I am perfectly accepting of myself. I'm not letting this relapse get me down, because I'm not even considering it a relapse. I'd be perfectly open to using the substance if it were in the cards for me, but it's not. 

Regardless, life is still good. The feelings will pass.


----------



## CJ (Jul 1, 2021)

Is coffee out? You said no mood altering substances.... Fukk that!!!


----------



## sfw509 (Jul 1, 2021)

First off, great profile picture.

Second, congratulations on the steps you have taken and personal growth. I hear you saying you have made great progress and have made the commendable decision to help others with their struggles. You seem grounded and in the right place with the belief that your self worth is not linked to your sobriety.

Its unfortunate your girlfriend does not have the support she may need at the moment. Encourage her to seek that help out, but only she can make that decision for herself. Hopefully you two can find a common ground or agree to disagree on your definitions of recovery. In the end, you are not responsible for her happiness. Live your life as you see fit.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 1, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Is coffee out? You said no mood altering substances.... Fukk that!!!


Eh, alot of people who attend 12 step meetings are chain smoking caffeine addicts so that part never really made sense to me. I always thought they were referring to steroids because "roid rage", "mood changing". Idk, either way I like NA and everything I've learned, but I'm not going to continue to be guilt tripped and brainwashed into thinking that I'll relapse on heroin and ruin my life if I'm slightly dishonest about some things.

 I'm letting it go and putting this episode behind me though.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 1, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> First off, great profile picture.
> 
> Second, congratulations on the steps you have taken and personal growth. I hear you saying you have made great progress and have made the commendable decision to help others with their struggles. You seem grounded and in the right place with the belief that your self worth is not linked to your sobriety.
> 
> Its unfortunate your girlfriend does not have the support she may need at the moment. Encourage her to seek that help out, but only she can make that decision for herself. Hopefully you two can find a common ground or agree to disagree on your definitions of recovery. In the end, you are not responsible for her happiness. Live your life as you see fit.


Thanks man, back at ya with the profile picture. 

I appreciate your input, and all is well with me and her. She respects my decision, but I'm also respecting hers by continuing to abstain from thc. I'll compromise the intoxication to have her feel safe and comfortable. I get the relaxation and anxiety relief benefits from cbd, so I'm just sticking with that.


----------



## sfw509 (Jul 1, 2021)

Glad to hear, bro.

I have heard nothing but positives about cbd but i have yet try it. I need to do some more research and take the plunge.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jul 1, 2021)

Congrats on maintaining your sobriety. As far as CBD or delta THC it’s all legal whether you smoke it chew it or let it sit under your tongue for 30 seconds. Like others have stated caffeine and nicotine are mood altering substances so technically is that relapsing as well? I’d say as long as you don’t think this will lead you back to your cross then I think it’s an okay thing to do. When these drugs prevent us from functioning in our day to day lives then it’s a problem. Stay focused. Stay sober. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 2, 2021)

Breakfast:
60 g cream of wheat w/ 1 scoop whey protein
~60 grams of chicken breast
1 banana

30 minutes Pre-workout:
20 mg Rad-140
300 mg caffeine

Training:
Deadlift - 45x10, 135x5, 225x5, 355x4, 355x4, 355x4, 355x4, 410x2, 455x2(PR!),  355x10
Barbell Row - 185x8, 185x8, 185x8, 185x8
Lat Pull Down - (pronated grip) 145x8, 145x8, (supinated grip) 145x8, 145x8
Stiff Leg Deadlift - 185x8, 185x8, 185x8, 185x8
Face Pulls - 60x12, 60x12, 60x12, 60x12+
EZ Bar Bicep Curl - 75x10, 75x10, 75x10, 75x8

Post workout meal:
2 cups white rice
160 g chicken breast
1 banana

Lunch 1:
160 g chicken breast
1 cup white rice
spinach
1/2 red pepper
1 chocolate chip cookie

Lunch 2:
Same as Lunch 1 (w/o cookie)

Final meal (haven't eaten yet, but I don't feel like taking my laptop home from work to log it) :
2 cups Oikos Triple Zero
1 Quest protein bar (20 g protein)
1 cup cashews 😬

_______________________________

Life is good. I still feel a few pangs of guilt. The topic of my clean time was brought up a few times today and I had to lie about it. I guess my boss is planning a huge event for me and a few other people's clean date anniversaries. Other than that though it was a completely fine day. Very busy day at work. It's never a dull moment working with recovering drug addicts and alcoholics.

I'm fucking SIKED about that deadlift PR. I'm hoping to pull over 500 when competition day rolls around. My max was 415 a month ago, so I'd say I'm well on track. My girlfriend just bought a used BMW which I've been making fun of her for considering. I call her "boujee" because she has extravagant tastes in things. She got a good fucking deal on it though so I can't even hate.

I'm content.

Edit: Oh and I finished applying for school and got my transcripts sent in. Sports and exercise science. So that's cool too.


----------



## Jin (Jul 2, 2021)

Congrats on the PR. Love that you decided to participate more because I was about to send you a PM telling you I’d love to hear more from you.

Kudos.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 2, 2021)

Jin said:


> Congrats on the PR. Love that you decided to participate more because I was about to send you a PM telling you I’d love to hear more from you.
> 
> Kudos.


Thanks man, i plan on sticking around. I'm liking it here


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 3, 2021)

Breakfast: (Idk what was up with this meal. Woke up hungry af at like 4 o'clock in the morning and found myself eating this.)
100+ g oatmeal w/ 1 scoop whey protein
2 cups of Light + Fit yogurt. (about 20 g protein)

30 minutes Pre-workout:
15 mg Rad-140
2 rice cakes
small handful of cashews, probably barely more than 1/8th a cup.
300 mg caffeine

Training:
Today was a rest day. Just some cardio. I really need to try to get in some type of strongman type conditioning. Sled pull. Push my car around a parking lot or something. Actually gonna stop in the store and grab some rope this weekend to see if I can jimmy-rig up something up to practice a hand-over-hand seated truck pull. Oh and I need to pick up sand for my new sandbag. 

1.5 hours cycling at a decent intensity. 

Post workout meal:
"Cheat meal?" Not sure if I'd classify it as one. I'm sure the macro's are ridiculous, but I've been eating fairly light this week. 
Meat lover's skillet from a local diner. 2 eggs, some bacon, some sausage, and some peppers on top of hash browns.
 4 pancakes w/syrup
4 sausage patties

Lunch 1:
80 g chicken breast
1 cup white rice
1 Quest protein bar

Lunch 2:
160 g chicken breast
1 cup white rice
spinach
1 red pepper

Final meal:
2 cups Oikos Triple Zero
1 scoop whey protein

____________________________________

Pretty busy, paperwork filled day. Started off weird with that strange mid night snack craving. Then I woke up and didn't want to eat more, so I sat around being super indecisive on what to do. In the end I ended up listening to a Mark Bell podcast with Ed Coan talking about the benefits of active recovery and GPP work, so I just ate some rice cakes to fight the hunger pangs and hopped on my bike.

Work's either very interesting, or very boring. Today was very boring, which I'm okay with. Got some paperwork done. Read some Practical Strength Training for Strength Programming. Read a section in there which really put into perspective for me about the aspect of fatigue in an elite level athlete vs. a novice. Just getting ready for a long ass day tomorrow. But it is what it is 🤷‍♂️.


----------



## sfw509 (Jul 4, 2021)

Nice job on that pr. And congrats on school.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 4, 2021)

Breakfast:
90 g cream of wheat w/2 scoop whey protein. 

Lunch 1:
1 Turkey w/swiss sandwich on cranberry bread (50 g protein, 380 cal.)
1 Quest protein bar (20 g protein)

Lunch 2:
1 Turkey w/swiss sandwich on cranberry bread (50 g protein, 380 cal.)
1 One protein bar (20 g protein)

Pre-workout:
Crack Pre-workout (300 mg caffeine, 90 mg DMAA)

Training:
Saturday I usually reserve for sandbag training and training for loading events, but to day was a bit different.
Log clean and press - 50x10, 100x5, 120x3, 150x1, 170x1, 190x1, 200x1 (fail), 200x1 (fail)
Axel bar clean and press - 120x5, 140x3, 140x1, 140x1, 160x1, 180x1 (fail), 180x1 (fail)
Neutral Bench press w/ Kabuki Kadillac Bar - 135x10, 185x10, 205x8, 225x5, 225x5, 225x5
Dumbell Shoulder press - 55'sx10, 60'sx10, 60'sx10, 60'sx8
Farmer's Hold w/ trap bar - 135x ~30 sec., 225x ~20 sec., 315x~20 sec., 315x~15 sec., 315x~20 sec.

Post work-out meal:
2 Arby's Turkey Gyro (No tzatziki sauce) w/barbeque (50 g protein.)

20 mg Rad 140 when I got home

Final meal: 
2 Oikos Triple Zero Yogurt w/ 1 scoop whey protein. 

____________________________________________

Man today was busy as fuck. Had to take a trip to a city an hour away for work reasons. But it was good though. I'm happy with the outcome of the situation. however, the nutrition today was not on point at fuckin all. I did my best with gas station food as far as keeping macro's somewhat in check. Visited my girlfriend on the way back. Decided to check around for powerlifting gym's since I was out of town. I train at a basic ass gym with mostly older people, but it has a power rack and a barbell so I'm good. 

Found a pretty sweet powerlifting gym that had some strongman equipment, fuckin score. I was hoping for a space to do some farmer's walks or push a sled, some sort of conditioning. Turns out the didn't have too much strongman equipment. Tons of legit powerlifting stuff, and still a nice little gym none the less. It was my first time touching a log implement, so I had to push the limit. Pretty happy with the outcome, and I got to practice the continental clean and press.

Pretty sweet day if I say so.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 5, 2021)

Breakfast:
130 g oatmeal w/ 1 scoop whey protein

10:30 AM:
250 mg Testosterone enanthate

Meal 1:
160 g chicken breast
1 cup white rice
1 red pepper
Asparagus

Meal 2:
Fruit Salad w/ blueberries, raspberries, kiwi, & strawberry.
4 hamburger patties (no bun)
1 hotdog (no bun)

20 mg Rad 140

Meal 3: 
1 banana
160 g chicken breast
1 cup white rice

Final meal:
2 cups Oikos Triple Zero
100 g beef liver

______________________________

I'm bumping up the calories. I'm also going to replace most of the whey protein I'm eating with real foods. Had to have some burgers for 4th of July (Murica), but I do have ground beef to replace on of my chicken meals. Plus some eggs to replace the whey in the morning, and beef liver for at night. I just really like the nutrient profile of an organ meat like liver. Rest day today, tried to take today completely a rest day. Did take a small bike ride and got some shopping done.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 6, 2021)

Breakfast:
130 g oatmeal w/ 1 scoop whey protein

30 min. pre-workout:
20 mg Rad 140
300 mg caffeine

Training:
Front squat - 45x10, 135x5, 185x3, 225x2, 265x2, 275x2, 275x2, 275x2, 225x5
Box jumps - 4x5
RDL - 45x10, 135x5, 225x5, 225x5, 225,x5
Calf raises - 100x10, 100x10, 100x10
Leg press machine - 322.5x 10, 322.5x10, 322.5x10, 322.5x8, 322.5x6, 322.5x5
Seated leg curl - 130x10, 130x10, 130x10, 100x10

Post workout meal:
160 g chicken breast
2 cups white rice

Meal 1:
160 g chicken breast
1 cup white rice
spinach
1/2 red pepper

Meal 3:
200 g 80% ground beef
1 cup white rice
spinach
1/2 red pepper

Final meal:
2 cups Oikos Triple Zero
1 cup blueberries
1/4 cup cashews
100 g beef liver


----------



## sfw509 (Jul 6, 2021)

Nice work on those front squats. Serious weight bro.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 6, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Nice work on those front squats. Serious weight bro.


Thanks man. Actually fuckin hated front squats not long ago. Could never do one until i got a pair of lifting shoes with an elevated heel.


----------



## sfw509 (Jul 6, 2021)

Iwanttestdecatren said:


> Thanks man. Actually fuckin hated front squats not long ago. Could never do one until i got a pair of lifting shoes with an elevated heel.


What kind did you get? Ive always looked at them but have never owned a pair. I bought a pair of Chuck's a while back. After my first time squating in them  wondered how i ever squatted in running shoes.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 6, 2021)

Adidas Adipower 2's. They're sweet, it was always difficult to me to squat to depth. Now with these and some ankle mobility work I squat ass to grass no problem.


----------



## CJ (Jul 6, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> What kind did you get? Ive always looked at them but have never owned a pair. I bought a pair of Chuck's a while back. After my first time squating in them  wondered how i ever squatted in running shoes.





Iwanttestdecatren said:


> Adidas Adipower 2's. They're sweet, it was always difficult to me to squat to depth. Now with these and some ankle mobility work I squat ass to grass no problem.


If you have wider feet, don't get the Nike Romaleos. They're a bit too snug in the toebox...at least they were a few years ago.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 7, 2021)

Late night snacking:
4 rice cakes

Breakfast:
130 g oatmeal w/ 1 scoop whey protein

30 min. pre-workout:
20 mg Rad 140
300 mg caffeine

Training:
Strict Press - 45x10, 95x5, 135x5, 155x3, 155x3, 155x3, 155x3, 135x10
Incline Bench press - 45x10, 135x10, 155x10, 155x10, 155x8
Lying dumbbell tricep extensions -35'sx8, 30'sx8, 30'sx8, 30'sx8
Lateral raises -30'sx6, 25'sx6, 25'sx6
Seated dumbbell press - 55'sx8, 55'sx8, 55'sx8

Post workout meal:
Stopped in at Qdoba and got something. My usual post workout grab. A bowl with extra white rice, double chicken, fajita veggies, rojo sauce, and cilantro.

Meal 1:
160 g chicken breast
1 cup white rice
asparagus
1/2 red pepper

Meal 3:
200 g 80% ground beef
1 cup white rice
asparagus
1/2 red pepper

Final meal:
2 cups Oikos Triple Zero
1 cup blueberries
1/4 cup cashews
100 g beef liver

____________________________________________

Today was tough in the gym. I think I might need to take my foot off the gas next week. Probably should have planned a de-load this week. I've been wanting to go too heavy too often. Shoulders hurt, and got fatigued af pretty quickly today. Oh well you live and learn. I'm honestly ready for this competition to come up already so I can just do some body building, mass acquiring work outs, and back off of the strength, low rep, specific work. This heavy shit will really fatigue a guy.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 8, 2021)

Breakfast:
130 g oatmeal w/ 1 scoop whey protein

20 mg Rad 140

Lunch:
160 g chicken breast
1 cup white rice

Meal 1:
160 g chicken breast
1 cup white rice
spinach
1/2 red pepper
1 banana

Meal 2:
200 g 80% ground beef
1 cup white rice
spinach
1/2 red pepper

Final meal (haven't eaten yet, but don't feel like taking my laptop home from work): 
2 cups Oikos Triple Zero
1 cup blueberries
1/4 cup cashews
2 rice cakes
100 g beef liver

10:30 pm:
250 mg Testosterone Enanthate

________________

I really want to learn more about programming for strength before my next training cycle. Also thinking about slimming down to get around 230 lbs. to compete in a lower weight class. I'm confident in my abilities to stick to a diet. I stuck to a keto diet for over 7 months. Regardless of anyone's opinion on the efficacy of a ketogenic diet I believe It may work for some people, and I saw major results myself. I was 190 when I came off the diet, but then I started lifting and came to the conclusion that it may not be the best diet to achieve the results I wanted. 

I don't plan on relying highly on pharmacology for my weight loss venture. But I do want to get to as low of a body fat percentage as possible. However I have this huge fear about losing muscle once if I were to start cutting weight. I'm looking for advice on cutting basically. I'm 256 lbs. at the moment. Moderately high body fat percentage, no idea how I would even estimate how much. I'm 6 weeks into this testosterone cycle with the SARM. After this competition is over, I'll have about 5 weeks left until I go down to a cruise dose.

 Should I continue to accumulate mass over the last 5 weeks of this cycle? Should I start a gradual calorie deficit and continue to cut through my time on a cruise? Should I just maintain until my next blast and assist my cut with pharmacology (i.e. add tren & clen into my next blast).

Idk, just brain storming. Never cut weight while on gear. Like I said I have this irrational fear of loosing muscle mass.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jul 8, 2021)

Be careful getting to lean if you're trying to focus on strength.  That can lead to injuries.


----------



## CJ (Jul 8, 2021)

Keep trying to gain these last 5 weeks, then work to hold it for awhile before you cut. That way you'll start your cut with more muscle, so if you do lose a little, you'll still have more than you would've had otherwise.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 9, 2021)

Breakfast:
130 g oatmeal w/ 1 scoop whey protein

30 min. pre-workout:
20 mg Rad 140
300 mg caffeine

Training: (deload)
Deadlift - 45x10, 135x5, 225x3, 315x2, 315x2, 315x2, 315x2, 405x1, 405x1, 315x4
Barbell row - 135x10, 185x10, 185x10, 185x10
Romanian deadlift - 185x8, 185x8, 185x8
Lat pull down - 115x10, 115x10, 115x10
EZ bar curls - 75x10, 75x10, 75x10
One arm seated row - 80x20, 80x15, 80x8

Post workout meal:
160 g chicken breast
2 cups white rice
1 banana

Meal 1:
160 g chicken breast
1 cup white rice
Spinach
1/2 red pepper

Meal 3:
120 g 80% ground beef
1 cup white rice
Spinach
1/2 red pepper
2 cups 2% milk
2 tbsp peanut butter
2 pieces white bread

Final meal:
2 cups Oikos Triple Zero
100 g beef liver


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 10, 2021)

Breakfast:
130 g oatmeal w/ 1 scoop whey protein

30 min. pre-workout:
20 mg Rad 140
300 mg caffeine

Training: (conditioning)
Incline treadmill, 3 mph - 5 minutes
Stair climber - 15 minutes (HIIT 1 minute fast, 1 minute slow)
Rowing machine - 5 minutes

Post workout meal:
2 turkey sandwiches w/Swiss (680 cal, 54 g protein)

Meal 1:
160 g chicken breast
1 cup white rice
Spinach

Meal 3:
300 g angus steak
1 sweet potato

Final meal:
3 cups Oikos Triple Zero


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 12, 2021)

Saturday:

Breakfast:
130 g oatmeal w/ 1 scoop whey protein

Lunch:
1 Turkey and swiss sandwich
1 banana
1 muscle milk protein drink

30 min. pre-workout:
20 mg Rad 140
300 mg caffeine

Training:
Farmer's carries - 110 each hand 20 yards x 2, 160 each hand 20 yards x 4
Sand bag carry - 120 lbs 20 yards x 4
Sprints - 20 yards x 4
Sand bag load - 200 lbs x 3
Axel bar clean and press - 80x5, 120x3, 120x3, 120x3
Front raises - 45x10, 45x10, 45x10

Post workout meal:
1 Gyro (not that great)
some fries
~ 60 g chicken breast

Meal 1:
160 g chicken breast
1 cup white rice

Final meal:
2 cups Oikos Triple Zero
~120 g beef liver


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 12, 2021)

Sunday:

Breakfast:
130 g oatmeal w/ 1 scoop whey protein

10:30 am:
250 mg Testosterone Enanthate

Lunch:
3 Chicken and cheese quesadillas (mexican food)

15 mg Rad 140

Meal 1:
160 g chicken breast
1 cup white rice
1 banana

Meal 2:
160 g chicken breast
1 cup white rice

Final meal:
2 cups Oikos Triple Zero
100 g beef liver

____________________________

It's difficult to stick to a meal plan 100% when your girlfriend wants to go out to eat. On the plus side I'm naturally more active when she's here (no not just the sex). She's been staying for a few days to a week at a time since the accident. She's in a wheelchair and my apartments easier for her to get around then her parent's house. Thing is I have to carry her in and out of the apartment up and down the steps, which is good for strongman training I guess. Actually, I don't know what I'd have done if I hadn't been training for strongman. Doing that awkward lifting has made carrying her around tremendously easy (she's not completely tiny, maybe 145-150ish).

Side note, my physique is coming in nicely. In the past few weeks I've had about 6 or more people tell me I'm getting huge. Had to lie to one client who jokingly asked if I was on the sauzule. So that's a nice ego boost. Makes me wonder how much I'm gonna blow up when I go back to training for hypertrophy after this competition.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 12, 2021)

Note to self. Drop volume. Up intensity. 4 weeks out.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 13, 2021)

Breakfast:
130 g oatmeal 
5 eggs

Lunch:
160 g chicken breast
1 cup white rice
Spinach

20 mg Rad 140

Lunch 2:
160 g chicken breast
1 cup white rice
Spinach

30 min. pre-workout:
300 mg caffeine

Training:
Box squats - 45x10, 135x5, 225x2x10
RDL - 45x10, 135x5, 225x3, 275x3, 275x3, 275x3
Box jumps - 4 sets of 5
Leg press machine - 310x10x5
Stair climber - 10 minutes, (HIIT 1 min. slow, 1 min. fast)

Post workout meal:
200 g 80% ground beef
2 cups white rice

Final meal:
2 cups Oikos Triple Zero
100 g beef liver


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 14, 2021)

Breakfast:
130 g oatmeal
5 eggs

20 mg Rad 140

30 min. pre-workout:
300 mg caffeine

Training:
Push Press - 45x10, 95x5, 135x3, 185x2, 185x2, 185x1
Incline Bench - 45x10, 135x5, 205x3, 205x3, 205x3
Lateral Raises - 20x15, 20x15, 20x15
Lying Floor Dumbbell Tricep Extension - 35x10, 35x10, 35x10

Post-workout:
Qdoba, Bowl w/ extra rice, double chicken, fajita veggies, habanero salsa, pico.
Tortilla chips

Lunch 1:
160 g chicken breast
1 cup white rice
1/2 red pepper
spinach

Lunch 2:
200 g 80% ground beef
2 cups white rice
1/2 red pepper
spinach

Cardio:
30 minute bike ride

Final meal: (haven't eaten yet but don't feel like taking my computer home)
2 cups Oikos Triple Zero
100 g beef liver


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 15, 2021)

Breakfast:
130 g oatmeal
5 eggs

20 mg Rad 140

Training:
30 minutes intense cycling

Lunch:
160 g chicken breast
1 cup white rice

Meal 1:
160 g chicken breast
1 cup white rice
1/2 red pepper
spinach

Meal 2:
200 g 80% ground beef
2 cups white rice
1/2 red pepper
spinach

Final meal: 
4 chocolate rice cakes
2 cups Oikos Triple Zero
100 g beef liver

--------------

Not much interesting happening in my life recently. Just doing alot of research about peaking for this competition. Little bit over 3 weeks out now. Really wanna hit this 500 deadlift. The calories are going up slowly. Trying to keep recovery in mind so I'm fresh when August 7th rolls around. Still debating whether I wanna cut some weight afterwards or keep chasing this strength dragon. Might focus on some powerlifting after this. Either way im gonna have fun with it and be fuckin jacked.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 16, 2021)

Breakfast:
130 g oatmeal
5 eggs

30 minutes preworkout:
20 mg Rad 140
300 mg caffeine

Training:
Deadlift - 45x10, 135x5, 225x4, 315x4, 315x4, 355x4, 355x4, 405x2, 455x1, 495x1 (PR)
SLDL - 315x5, 315x5, 315x5
Pendlay rows - 205x5, 205x5, 205x5, 205x5
Lat pull down - 145x8, 160x8, 160x8, 160x8

Post workout:
2 Arby's Turkey gyros
1 small curly fry

1 banana

Meal 1:
~ .5 lb Deli turkey
2 slices sprout bread
1 Kodiak granola bar
1 banana

Meal 2:
~ .75 lb sliced roast beef
4 slices sprout bread
1 banana
1 Kodiak granola bar
2 tbs peanut butter

Final meal:
2 cups Oikos Triple Zero
100 g beef liver

--------------------

Not gonna lie, my nutrition today was fucked up. I picked up my friends crotch goblins up from school and took them to the park, so I didn't get to prep like normal. Plus I did some other running around, so I just made sure to get the calories in today. And I woke up sick. And my apartment flooded and my small t.v. in my room is now trashed. But i still made it to the gym and hit a massive fucking PR. 500 was my goal for the comp, but I think if I'm mindful of my recovery and train smart I can pull far more than that come the 7th.


----------



## sfw509 (Jul 16, 2021)

Awesome work bro. Congrats on the dl pr.


----------



## quackattack (Jul 16, 2021)

Congrats on the PR.  Looking forward to seeing the results from your meet.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 18, 2021)

No updates the last few days. Sick and feel like hammered shit. Just been taking it easy and eating pizza and smoothies on the couch. Sucks, but it is what it is.


----------



## sfw509 (Jul 18, 2021)

It happens. Get better man. And think of the pizza as carb loading.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 18, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> It happens. Get better man. And think of the pizza as carb loading.


Fuck yea


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 20, 2021)

Breakfast:
130 g oatmeal
5 eggs

30 minutes Pre workout:
20 mg Rad 140

Training:
Strict press - 45x10, 95x5, 135x3, 185x1, 175x1, 175x1, 175x1
Seated OHP on smith machine - 110x10, 180x5, 180x5, 180x5, 180x5
Incline bench press - 205x5, 205x5, 205x5, 205x5
Lateral raises - 25x10, 25x10, 25x10
Overhead cable tricep extension - 55x10, 55x10, 55x10, 50x10

Lunch:
100 g oatmeal
2 tbs honey
1 scoop whey protein
1 banana
1.5 cup 2% milk

Meal 1:
2 cans tuna (20 g protein each)
1 cup white rice
3 tbs peanut butter
2 pieces white bread
1 banana

Meal 2:
2 cans tuna (20 g protein each)
1 cup white rice
3 tbs peanut butter
2 pieces white bread
1 banana

Final meal: (haven't eaten yet)
2 cups Oikos Triple Zero
100 g beef liver

________________________

Still feel like a bag of dicks. Alot fuckin better than what I was though. Head's still all foggy, but I was able to have a productive day today. Should have taken into account that I've been completely sedentary all weekend when I went into the gym. Should have definitely warmed up a little better. Tweaked something in my back doing overhead presses.  It was nice to lay around all weekend, but it's time to drag myself back into the real world now. Got alot of food to prep tomorrow.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 21, 2021)

Breakfast:
130 g oatmeal
5 eggs

30 minutes Pre workout:
20 mg Rad 140
300 mg caffeine

Training:
Rack pull (below knee) - 45x10, 135x5, 225x5, 315x5, 405x3, 495x3, 495x3, 495x3
Leg press machine - 317.5x10, 317.5x10, 317.5x10, 317.5x15
Bent over barbell row - 135x10, 205x5, 205x5, 205x5, 135x12

30 minute fairly intense cycling

Lunch:
160 g chicken breast
2 cups white rice

Meal 1:
160 g chicken breast
2 cups white rice
1/2 red pepper
~10 baby carrots

EZ bar curls - 45x10, 65x10, 85x12, 85x12, 85x15

Meal 2:
200 g 80% ground beef
1 cup white rice
1/2 red pepper
~10 baby carrots

Final meal: 
2 cups Oikos Triple Zero
100 g beef liver

-------------
Jacked up my training schedule. Don't know why I'd try to move things around because I didnt want to train any legs yesterday. Need to focus a little more on specificity of the events anyway. Also need more conditioning in. Should have had more of a plan in place, but live and learn I guess. 

Because I'm still a little sick food was fucking hard to get down today. I felt like i was force feeding all day. Upped the calories by adding a cup of rice to one of my meals. Added some carrots in. Not sure why, but I was watching one of Matt Wennings videos and it stood out. 

Had a nice ego stroke today. Doing rack pulls today I had a guy compliment me. He was awe struck, and said something about not seeing that every day in that gym. Nice little ego boost to file away and remind myself of why I like to pick things up and put them down.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 23, 2021)

Breakfast:
130 g oatmeal
5 eggs

30 minutes Pre workout:
20 mg Rad 140
300 mg caffeine

Training:
Strict Press - 45x10, 95x5, 135x3, 155x3, 165x3, 165x3, 165x3, 135x10
Incline bench press - 135x8, 185x5, 185x5, 185x5, 185x5
Overhead JM press - 45x10, 65x10, 85x10, 85x10, 85x10
Lateral raises - 25x10, 25x10, 25x10, 25x10

Lunch:
160 g chicken breast
2 cups white rice

Meal 1:
160 g chicken breast
2 cups white rice
1/2 red pepper
~6 baby carrots


Meal 2:
200 g 80% ground beef
1 cup white rice
1/2 red pepper
~6 baby carrots

Final meal:
2 cups Oikos Triple Zero w/ 1 scoop whey
~50 g beef liver


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 24, 2021)

Breakfast:
130 g oatmeal
5 eggs

Lunch:
2 Arby's Turkey gyros

Preworkout:
20 mg Rad 140
300 mg caffeine

Training:
13.5 mile cycling. 

Meal 1:
~ .5 lb Deli turkey
4 slices sprout bread
Spinach
1 banana

Meal 2:
~ .5 lb Deli turkey
4 slices sprout bread
Spinach
~3 tbs peanut butter

Final meal:
2 cups Oikos Triple Zero
120 g 80% ground beef

__________________

Holy fuck I've been busy. Good news though. Fully accepted and enrolled into school for Exercise Science with a minor in Coaching. Also gonna be moving to a new town before too long. Excited for that actually because I know there's a few good gyms there. Hell yea.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 25, 2021)

Saturday

Breakfast:
130 g oatmeal
5 eggs

Preworkout:
20 mg Rad 140
300 mg caffeine

Training:
Deadlift - 45x10, 135x5, 225x5, 315x3, 355x2, 405x2, 495x2, 545x1 (failed), 355x10
Back squat - 45x5, 135x5, 225x5, 275x5, 315x5, 315x5, 315x5, 315x5, 225x10
Facepulls - 55x10, 55x10, 55x10, 55x10, 55x10
Chest supported rows - 45x5, 70x6, 80x6, 80x6, 80x6
Lat pull down - 130x8, 145x8, 145x8, 145x8

Post workout:
2 Arbys Turkey Gyros
1 small curly fry
1 cookie

Meal 1:
2 turkey & swiss Sandwiches
1 banana

Meal 2:
8 strips of bacon
6 slices white bread
Lettuce
Tomato
~1.5 cups 2% milk
1 scoop whey protein

Final meal:
2 cups Oikos Triple Zero
100 g chicken breast
2 slices sprout bread

-------------

Not worried about eating clean this weekend. Seems like it's been a theme for me the past while and hasn't affected me too much. If anything my weights not climbing up like I'd want it to, and these weeks of eating like shit may even help. 

I was feeling strong and jumped up weight on the deadlift wayyy too much. It wasnt glued to the ground but 545 wasn't going up. 2 weeks out and this was gonna be my last big pull and I got cocky. Gonna do some heavy deficit pulls next week maybe and that'll be it before the 7th. 

Plus the squat was shocking too. I havent back squated for a while and I've gotten way stronger. Next training cycle I want to focus on squat and bench along with ohp and deadlift. 

Fuck. Gotta go to the store. No just lounging this sunday. I've been eating so much fucking meat. Need to pick up another easy to eat carb source to eat with my meals this week. Upping calories, and 2 cups of rice per 3 meals is alot of fucking rice.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 26, 2021)

Breakfast:
160 g chicken breast
4 slices sprout bread

250 mg Testosterone Enanthate

Lunch:
2 grilled chicken sandwiches from Wendy's

Meal 1:
1 banana
160 g chicken breast
1 cup white rice
Spinach
1 banana

Meal 2:
130 g chicken breast
1 cup white rice
1 banana
~1.5 cups 2% milk

Final meal:
2 cups Oikos Triple Zero
50 g beef liver
1 cup 2% milk
2 tbs peanut butter
2 slices sprout bread

------------

Rest day. Usually just use Sunday to get shit done around the house and meal prep. Still ended up doing alot of walking. Shaved the head today. Not really losing too much hair, just thinning a little bit. Just needed something different.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 27, 2021)

Monday

Breakfast:
120 g oatmeal
5 eggs
1 cup 2% milk

20 mg Rad 140

Training:
Strict Press - 45x10, 95x5, 135x3x10
Close grip bench press - 45x10, 135x10, 225x8, 225x8, 225x8, 225x6
Facepulls - 55x10x4
Seated DB shoulder press - 60'sx10x3

Post workout:
160 g chicken breast
2 cups white rice
1 banana

Meal 1:
160 g chicken breast
2 cups white rice
1 tbs Kerrygold butter
Spinach
1/2 red pepper

Meal 2:
200 g 80% ground beef
1 cup white rice
Spinach
1/2 red pepper
1 banana

Final meal:
2 cups Oikos Triple Zero yogurt
50 g beef liver
80 g oatmeal


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 27, 2021)

I never realized how much of a job shoveling food down can be. Fuck ittt


----------



## eazy (Jul 27, 2021)

Iwanttestdecatren said:


> I never realized how much of a job shoveling food down can be. Fuck ittt


depends on the food.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 27, 2021)

eazy said:


> depends on the food.


True. I never thought I would start to get tired of rice. I could probably sub out some rice for potatoes or something, but it's just so damn easy to make.


----------



## eazy (Jul 27, 2021)

Iwanttestdecatren said:


> True. I never thought I would start to get tired of rice. I could probably sub out some rice for potatoes or something, but it's just so damn easy to make.


well, I was talking bacon cheeseburger, chicken wings, french fries. but yeah.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 28, 2021)

eazy said:


> well, I was talking bacon cheeseburger, chicken wings, french fries. but yeah.


True. I try to eat clean now as much as possible. If I go down the dirty bulk road I find myself eating cake and burgers every meal in a 3000+ calorie surplus every day.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 28, 2021)

Breakfast:
120 g oatmeal
5 eggs
1 cup 2% milk

20 mg Rad 140

Training:
Deadlift w/ bands - 45x10, 135x6, 225x3x10
Squat (High bar, close stance) - 45x8, 135x10, 225x10, 225x10, 225x10, 225x10
SLDL w/ 2 ct pause - 225x5, 225x5, 225x5, 225x5
Incline dumbell row - 50x8, 60x8, 60x8, 60x8

Post workout:
160 g chicken breast
2 cups white rice
1 banana

Meal 1:
160 g chicken breast
2 cups white rice
1 tbs Kerrygold butter
Spinach
1/2 red pepper

Meal 2:
200 g 80% ground beef
1 cup white rice
Spinach
1/2 red pepper
1 banana

Final meal:
2 cups Oikos Triple Zero yogurt
50 g beef liver
80 g oatmeal


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 30, 2021)

Wednesday

Breakfast:
120 g oatmeal
5 eggs
1 cup 2% milk

15 mg Rad 140

Lunch:
160 g chicken breast
2 cups white rice
1 banana

Meal 1:
160 g chicken breast
2 cups white rice
1 tbs Kerrygold butter
Snap peas

Meal 2:
200 g 80% ground beef
1 cup white rice
Snap peas
1 banana

250 mg Test E.

Final meal:
2 cups Oikos Triple Zero yogurt
80 g oatmeal
1.5 cup 2% milk


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Jul 30, 2021)

Breakfast:
120 g oatmeal
5 eggs
1.5 cups 2% milk

20 mg Rad 140

Training: 
Strict press - 45x10, 95x5, 115x3, 135x1, 155x1, 175x1, 185x1 (fail)
Push press - 185x1, 190x1
One arm dumbbell press - 50x2, 60x2, 70x2, 80x2, 85x1
Stair climber - 15 minutes HIIT (1 min fast, 1 min slow)
Strict curl - 45x5, 75x5, 95x3, 115x3, 135x3, 135x3, 135x3

Post workout:
2 Arby's Turkey gyros
1 small curly fry

Meal 1:
2 Healthy choice dinners (280 cal. 15g protein each)
2 greek yogurt (12 g protein each)
1 banana

Meal 2:
2 Healthy choice dinners (320 cal. 16 g protein each)
1 greek yogurt
2 tbs almond butter

Final meal:
?

________________

Close to 1 week out from competition. Trying to keep it as lift specific as possible. Don't know why I decided to strict curl a truck. I kinda just want this competition to be over with so I can go back to lifting like a gorilla in the gym. I understand peaking and deloads and "fatigue masks fitness", but I just wanna lift man. 

Ceilings torn apart in my apartment, landlord's fixing a leaky pipe so I had to just grab what I could at the store.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Aug 2, 2021)

Not much to update recently. Competition week so trainings not too interesting. The only lifts I've done on training days are some presses and deadlifts. Nothing too heavy, just keeping the weight familiar with some very light pump work to keep the movers ready. Also some conditioning work to stay in shape. Calories are hovering around 4000-4300. Time to recover then fucking wreck shit on Saturday. About 8 people in my weight class, so it'll be fun.


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 3, 2021)

What lifts are you doing in this meet?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 3, 2021)

I c no ass eating


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 3, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> I c no ass eating


I wonder what the training is like to be a judge for that?


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Aug 3, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> What lifts are you doing in this meet?


1 - overhead press medley. 
200lb axel, 220 lb log, 150 lb sandbag
2 - max 13" axle bar deadlift
3 - hand over hand truck pull 
4 - crucifix keg hold 
5 - loading medley
5 implements varying weight


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Aug 3, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> I wonder what the training is like to be a judge for that?


Pretty shitty i bet


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 3, 2021)

Thats a pretty serious event list. Should be fun.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Aug 5, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Thats a pretty serious event list. Should be fun.


Fuck yea. I'm excited and nervous for the whole thing. Nervous because the axel press and log in the overhead medley are 200 & 220 lbs which will be a max. Upset about the deadlift though because one event list had a standard deadlift as the event, but the event list on the facebook page is listed as 13" axle bar deadlift. So really wish I would have known that. Haven't done any pulls on an axle bar recently. Oh well, still gonna kill it.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Aug 10, 2021)

Alright time for an update. The competition was probably one of the most fun things I've ever done. I think I kept up fairly well. Technically came in 4th in my class since there was a tie for second, but I was half a point away from tieing with them. There was one event I fucked up on a little bit, the keg hold I had my headphones in and thought I got a down signal so I put the kegs up, then they drifted below my shoulders. Little pissed at myself for that. There's room for improvement all around, but I'm generally satisfied with how I did for where I'm at.

Event 1: Press Medley
205 lb Axle Clean and Press, 225 lb Log Press, 150 lb sandbag & some other odd implement

I got the Axle in 19.56 seconds, had to press it twice because I didn't lock out the first press. Didn't get the log.

Event 2: 13" Axel Bar Deadlift
545 lbs. 

Event 3: Arm over Arm Truck Pull
32.23 seconds

Pretty surprised with how easy this was. Didn't have a chance to train it at all, so the grabbing of the rope was awkward. Came in second but could easily have come in first if I'd trained it. 

Event 4: Keg Crucifix

44.41 seconds 

This is the event I'm pissed about. Had plenty left in the tank.

Event 5: Loading Medley
124 lb sink 30 feet, 124 lb sink 20 feet, 140 lb sink 10 feet, 150 lb sand bag 5 feet, 250 lb sandbag load

36.78 seconds. 

Came second in this event too. The weights were pretty light compared to what I was training with so that helped.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Aug 10, 2021)

Now onto the next experiment in my journey. Not gonna log nutrition, I have a pretty standard eating routine that hovers around 3500-3800 calories right now. I want to create a powerbuilding program that's reminiscent of Westside Barbell conjugate style of training. 4 training days. 2 dynamic/high volume training days, and 2 max effort days. I'm still learning about training with band tension and other things. I'm looking to get stronger and bigger, but this is all in the name of science. If it doesn't seem to work out after a few months I'll reevaluate. 

Any tips are welcome. Traditionally I'm accustomed to training with high volume, so I think with enough rest to recovery I can train with high volume 2 day and heavy 2 days, but we shall see. 

Dynamic/High volume leg day
Box squats - 135 w/ medium band 10 sets of 3 reps
Sumo deadlifts - 315 for 4 sets of 6
Leg press machine - 315 for 4 sets of 10, last set drop weight 50 lbs, 5 reps, drop 50, 5 reps, drop 50 to failure
Leg extensions - 120 lbs for 4 sets of 12 reps
Seated leg curls - 130 lbs for 4 sets of 12 reps
Calf raises - 160 lbs for 3 sets of 20 reps


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Aug 10, 2021)

Current Max Lifts:
Bench Press - 285 
Squat - 365
Deadlift - 495
OHP (Strict) - 185


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Aug 12, 2021)

Rest day. 1 hour of walking to stay active.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Aug 12, 2021)

Max effort main movement upper body day

Worked up to a heavy triple at around RPE 8.5

Bench Press - 45x10, 135x8, 185x3, 205x3, 225x3, 245x3, 265x3, 275x3, 185x16
Pull ups - 5 sets of 5
Lateral raise machine - 120x12, 120x10, 120x10, 100x10, 80x5, 60x5, 40x 8
Face pulls - 50x12, 50x12, 50x12, 50x12
Incline chest hammer machine - 140x10, 140x10, 140x10
One arm bent over dumbbell rows - 60x10, 60x10, 60x20


----------



## PZT (Aug 13, 2021)

New to your thread but curious on your training style. I see key terms "max effort", "triple" & "RPE". Which seem like contradictions in my old man/old school brain. 
Do you have a coach?
Truly interested in this. Thank you


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Aug 13, 2021)

PZT said:


> New to your thread but curious on your training style. I see key terms "max effort", "triple" & "RPE". Which seem like contradictions in my old man/old school brain.
> Do you have a coach?
> Truly interested in this. Thank you


Thanks for your interest in my experiment. No I don't have a coach at the moment. That will be my next investment, but until then I'm just deep diving into various training methodologies. I want to lift heavy, but I also like chasing a pump and getting that nice fulfilling exhausted feeling after a nice high volume bodybuilding style of training. 

With this style of training I will have 2 heavy lifting days and 2 speed work days, each day with a main movement (alternating between variations of bench, OHP, squat, and deadlift) with a rep range between 1-3 reps. My thinking is that maybe this week I'll work with triples for the heavy lifts, then next weed doubles, then singles, then deload. I'm not too sure why I decided to track the heavy lifts with an RPE scale. I probably just threw it in there to gauge how difficult the lift was. So maybe say like next time I hit that lift for a triple and it feels like an RPE 10 I'll know that fatigue is building up and it'll be time for a deload. 

I hope this all makes sense. I'm still trying to get a feel of how fatigue works, and I'm hoping this kind of training will satiate that need to lift heavy and break PR's while also allow me to lift with high volume without too much fatigue accumulating.


----------



## PZT (Aug 13, 2021)

oh ok so ypou are rating the lift after the fact not trying to restrict the lift. Ill be watching. Thank you for taking the time to explain


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Aug 13, 2021)

PZT said:


> oh ok so ypou are rating the lift after the fact not trying to restrict the lift. Ill be watching. Thank you for taking the time to explain


Yea I'm not too privy on using the RPE scale to gauge the difficulty of a lift from a programming standpoint, so for now it's just there for me to kind of see it and get used to using it. I've still got alot of learning to do.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Aug 14, 2021)

Cardio Day

15 minutes walking
10 minutes rowing machine
10 minutes HIIT on stair climber (1 minute fast, 1 minute slow)
Planks, 1 minute on, 1 minute rest, 30 seconds on, 30 second rest, 30 seconds on, 30 seconds rest, 30 seconds on.
15 minutes walking


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Aug 15, 2021)

Squat - 45x8, 135x5, 185x3, 225x3, 275x3 315x3, 335x3, 355x3, 365x3, 385x3, 405x3 (RPE 10)
SLDL - 135x6, 315x6, 315x6, 315x6, 315x6
Leg extensions - 130x20, 130x15, 130x10, 110x12
Calf raises - 160x15x3

Fuckin smashed a squat PR today for a triple without even properly training the squat for a minute.


----------



## eazy (Aug 15, 2021)

Congrats on the pr


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 15, 2021)

Nicely done. What was previous pr for a heavy 3?


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Aug 15, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Nicely done. What was previous pr for a heavy 3?


No idea. Never had a structured program where I tracked maxes on doubles and triples. Last i checked my PR for a single was 365 😂.


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 15, 2021)

Hahaha. Nice. Well whatever your doing is definitely working.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Aug 17, 2021)

Strict press - 135 for 5 sets of 5 
Close grip bench press - 205x4x6
Bent over row - 135x10, 155x10, 175x10, 185x10, 185x10, 135x15, 135x12
Face pulls - 50x4x12
Dumbbell lateral raise superset with dumbell front raises - 20/15 for 2 sets of 12 and 15/10 for 1 set of 12
Overhead tricep extension - 50x4x10
Ez bar curl - 65x3x10
Hammer curl - 25x2x10
Cable crossovers - 25x12, 20x20
Cable lateral raises - 15x3x12
Seated chest supported row - 120x3x10

Not gonna lie, I took pre workout with a bunch of dmaa and just went HAM on upperbody. I feel like it may have been over kill. I'm thinking about adding an extra day to split the upperbody volume up, or should I just limit my exercise selection a little bit. I mean i love working out like this but I'm not sure how my bodys going to recover from this amount of sheer volume when it comes to a strength training aspect. 

Let me know what you think.


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 17, 2021)

What would your split look like with the extra upper day added in?


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Aug 17, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> What would your split look like with the extra upper day added in?


Monday - chest, shoulder, triceps(speedwork, bench and ohp)
Tuesday - back, rear delts, biceps
Wednesday - lower body speedwork (squat &deadlift) and volume
Thursday - max effort upper
Saturday - max effort lower


----------



## CJ (Aug 17, 2021)

Iwanttestdecatren said:


> Strict press - 135 for 5 sets of 5
> Close grip bench press - 205x4x6
> Bent over row - 135x10, 155x10, 175x10, 185x10, 185x10, 135x15, 135x12
> Face pulls - 50x4x12
> ...


Too much, 40 sets over 11 exercises. Cut that in HALF!!! ✂️🤣


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Aug 17, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Too much, 40 sets over 11 exercises. Cut that in HALF!!! ✂️🤣


Kinda figured. That fucking DMAA will have me STUCK in the gym and not wanna leave though.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Aug 18, 2021)

Does this look like too much volume for a high volume leg day, with a heavy leg day on saturday? I feel like it's not too much overkill.

Conventional deadlift - 45x10, 135x6, 225x5, 315x5, 355x5, 355x5, 355x5, 355x5, 355x6
Front squat - 45x8, 135x6, 225x5, 225x5, 225x5, 225x5, 225x5, 185x10
Leg press w/heavy band tension - 250x15, 250x15, 250x12, 250x10, 205x13
Leg extensions - 120x15, 100x15, 100x12, 100x10 (slow eccentric) 80x5 (slow eccentric), 60x5 (slow eccentric) 40x5+some partials
Seated leg curl - 120x12, 120x12, 120x12, 120x10
Seated calf raises - 160x15, 160x15, 160x15


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Aug 19, 2021)

Seated OH Pin Press (from nose) - 45x10, 95x5, 135x2, 145x2, 155x2, 165x1 (failed second attempt)
Incline bench press - 135x10, 185x5, 185x5, 185x5, 185x5, 185x7
Bent over barbell rows - 135x10, 205x8, 205x8, 205x8
Lateral raises (superset w/) bent over lateral raises - 20x15, 20x10+15x5+10x5+5x4

God damn pin presses are hard. Something about starting the exercise mid motion with no momentum. Excited to start trying these kinds of variations of exercises I'm going to implement into my training.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Aug 21, 2021)

Max effort lower

Deadlift - 45x10, 135x3, 225x2, 315x2, 405x2, 495x2, 505x2 (rpe 9)
Squat - 135x8, 225x6, 275x6, 275x6, 275x6, 275x6, 275x6
Leg press machine w/heavy band - 322.5 for 3 sets of 10
Standing leg curl - 30x3x12
Seated leg curl - 100 for about 20 reps
Calf raises on leg press - 160x3x15

Massive fuckin deadlift PR. Really helped having a training partner with me today.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 21, 2021)

Was about to say nice deadlifts man! Congrats!


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Aug 23, 2021)

5 minute walk to warm up
Stair climber - 10 minutes HIIT cardio (1 minute fast 1 minute slow)
Rowing machine - 10 minutes
Standing cable crunch - 70 lbs for 3 sets of 12
Planks - 60 sec, 30, 30
Hammer curls w/ rope on cable machine - 55 lbs for 2 sets of 12
Seated incline dumbbell curl - 30 lbs for 2 sets of 10


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Aug 23, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Was about to say nice deadlifts man! Congrats!


Thanks brother. I appreciate the support i get on this forum.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Aug 24, 2021)

Speed work

Bench press w/ mini red band - 45x10, 135x5, 155 lb for 10 sets or 3
Standing neutral grip dumbbell press - 55 lb per hand x 6, 60x6, 65x6, 65x6, 65x4
Neutral grip lat pull down - 120x4x12
Cable lateral raises - 15x3x15
Face pulls - 50x3x15
JM press - 95x10, 115x8, 115x8
Incline chest machine - 140x3x12


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Aug 25, 2021)

Speed work

Squat w/ moderate band tension - 45x10, 135x5, 225 for 10 sets of 3
RDL - 135x6, 315x5x6
40" Box jumps - 5x5
Leg press machine - 310x10, 310x15, 310x20
Seated leg curl - 120x3x15
Leg extension - 120x15, 120x15, 120x15 + 100x5 + 80x5 + 60x5 + 40x5
Calf raise machine - 120x15, 120x15, 100x15


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 25, 2021)

Iwanttestdecatren said:


> Seated OH Pin Press (from nose) - 45x10, 95x5, 135x2, 145x2, 155x2, 165x1 (failed second attempt)
> Incline bench press - 135x10, 185x5, 185x5, 185x5, 185x5, 185x7
> Bent over barbell rows - 135x10, 205x8, 205x8, 205x8
> Lateral raises (superset w/) bent over lateral raises - 20x15, 20x10+15x5+10x5+5x4
> ...


Try PinPresses standing.  They're a staple in my OH training.


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 25, 2021)

@Iwanttestdecatren and @BrotherIron , where do you set the pins in relation to the range of motion for bench and over head press?


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Aug 25, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Try PinPresses standing.  They're a staple in my OH training.


Thanks for the tip. I've tried but the rack in my gym was weird and I could get the barbell set on the pins that high. I'll try again though. I know what i can do, put the j hooks up high, set the barbell on the books, and then set it on the pins. Why didn't I think to do that before


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Aug 25, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> @Iwanttestdecatren and @BrotherIron , where do you set the pins in relation to the range of motion for bench and over head press?


From what ive read most people will position the pins at the point of the lift which is usually a sticking point.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Aug 26, 2021)

Max Effort upper

Bench press - 45x10, 135x5, 225x3, 275x1, 300x1 (PR), 315x1 (Huge fucking PR)
Chest supported Tbar row - 45x10, 70x6, 90x6, 90x6, 90x6, 90x6, 90x6
Lateral raise superset w/ bent over lateral raise - 20's for 3 sets of 15
Pec dec - 80x15, 80x15, 80x15 + 60x5 + 40x5 + 20x5
Rolling dumbbell tricep extension - 35x10, 40x10, 40x10, 
Band tricep push downs - 75 reps

Huge milestone today. Haven't tested a max in the bench for a while. I can now officially say that I can deadlift 5 plates, squat 4, and bench 3. Still some work to do overhead to get it to 2 plates, but I'm closing in. 

On a side note, decided to drop down to 175 mg test from 500 after 12 weeks. Bloodwork coming in the near future.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Aug 29, 2021)

Heavy lower

Squat - 45x10, 135x5, 225x3, 275x1, 315x1, 365x1, 405x1, 425x1, 445x1 (PR), 225x20
Leg extensions - 120x20, 120x20, 120x15 + 100x5 + 80x5 + 60x5
Seated leg curl - 120x20, 120x20, 100x20
Calf raises on leg press - 160x15, 160x15, 160x15

Real quick session, only had about an hour at 6:30 am. Most weight I've ever put on my back so far. And that last set of 20 had my fucking legs on fire.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Aug 30, 2021)

UPDATE: So to keep things interesting and to see what happens I'm going to go on a fairly aggressive mini cut for the next week or 2. My goal is to just give my body a break from the massive amounts of food and hopefully reset some metabolic processes, so I figured why not cut back calories on a deload week. Going to average my calories around 2800 from ~3800 with at least one day of fasting.

Hopefully I don't lose too much strength over the next week. This is more or of a break for my body than anything, but I'm curious to see if I can still get stronger while in a deficit. 

Eating schedule will look something like :

8 am - 
2 scoops whey protein
1/2 cup blueberries

11 am -
1 cup cooked spinach 
1 red pepper 
1 cup baby carrots
2 Jennie-O Turkey Burgers
2 Tbs Barbeque sauce

2:30 pm -
280 g sweet potato
2 Jennie-O Turkey Burgers
2 tbs barbeque sauce

6:30 pm - 
2 cups white rice
180 g 80% ground beef

10 pm - 
2 cups oikos triple zero
3/4 scoop whey protein
1/2 cup blueberries

Training work for hypertrophy and speed work will stay the same this week. Max effort days this week will be deloaded in a typical strength training.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 30, 2021)

Iwanttestdecatren said:


> Heavy lower
> 
> Squat - 45x10, 135x5, 225x3, 275x1, 315x1, 365x1, 405x1, 425x1, 445x1 (PR), 225x20
> Leg extensions - 120x20, 120x20, 120x15 + 100x5 + 80x5 + 60x5
> ...


I like this... and also I'm an idiot for never considering this.

During my work-up towards my top set on compound movements, I am always doing 10 reps on the warm up sets. I had never considered doing <= 5 reps. That seems way smarter, saves all your energy for those top sets.

I think I will now steal this approach for myself. Thanks brother!


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Aug 30, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I like this... and also I'm an idiot for never considering this.
> 
> During my work-up towards my top set on compound movements, I am always doing 10 reps on the warm up sets. I had never considered doing <= 5 reps. That seems way smarter, saves all your energy for those top sets.
> 
> I think I will now steal this approach for myself. Thanks brother!


Not a prob, actually think I stole this method from Barbell Logic on YouTube. I usually try to do the minimum for warm up sets so I can save my energy for heavier sets. I do enough just to get the movement down. I do other stuff to warm up the body like dynamic stretches and usually a few light sets of leg curls and leg extensions superset with 25-50 body weight squats.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Aug 31, 2021)

Volume upper 

Strict press - 45x10, 95x6, 115x5, 135 for 5 sets of 5
Spoto bench press - 135x5, 205x5, 225x5, 225x5, 225x5, 225x5
Lat pull down - 130x20, 130x20, 130x16, 120x4
Seated lateral raises - 20x3x15
Tricep rope push down - 45x3x20
Face pulls - 45x3x20
Pec dec - 100x3x10


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Sep 1, 2021)

Volume lower

Sumo deadlift - 45x8, 135x6, 225x5, 335 for 5 sets of 5
Front squat - 45x10, 135x6, 230x5x5, 135x15
Leg press machine - 317.5x12, 317.5x12, 317.5x10 + 280x5 + 250x5 + 230x5
Leg extension - 120x3x20
Bodyweight calf raises - 100

I don't like how much I'm getting used to pulling sumo 😆. It feels so easy and almost effortless. It's nice to know I'm okay at it if I ever decide to do a powerlifting meet (and if my sumo ends up being more than my conventional). But it'll just piss me off competing in strongman knowing I could pull more if i were pulling sumo.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Sep 4, 2021)

Taking a break from updating this. Life's been a bitch the last week and not doing much interesting with this week being a deload. 

Life gets fucking nuts real quick doesn't it?


----------



## Send0 (Sep 4, 2021)

Iwanttestdecatren said:


> Taking a break from updating this. Life's been a bitch the last week and not doing much interesting with this week being a deload.
> 
> Life gets fucking nuts real quick doesn't it?


Yes it can my man. Don't hesitate to use us as a sounding board if you need a place you need to vent. Sometimes just sharing with another person can help to remove part of the stress you are feeling.

Consider this part of your training too... it doesn't have to be with us, as long as you have someone you can talk to when times get tough.

Enoy your deload.. I'm sure you'll come back even stronger!


----------



## ATLRigger (Sep 4, 2021)

That diet’s pretty clean.  
Good on you for entering strongman competition. We’re in ur corner !


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Sep 5, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Yes it can my man. Don't hesitate to use us as a sounding board if you need a place you need to vent. Sometimes just sharing with another person can help to remove part of the stress you are feeling.
> 
> Consider this part of your training too... it doesn't have to be with us, as long as you have someone you can talk to when times get tough.
> 
> Enoy your deload.. I'm sure you'll come back even stronger!


Thanks man, just a combination of stressors adding up. Looking for an apartment is difficult with the eviction ban still enacted where I'm at. My apartment had a bad leak, landlord had to hear the ceiling in my kitchen down, drywall ceiling caved in in my bedroom so I'm sleeping on my own couch, and to top it all off I lost my car keys and have to pay $500 to have it towed to another country to a dealership to get a key made and programmed. 

Such is life though. This too shall pass.

Thanks for the support though everyone.


----------



## eazy (Sep 5, 2021)

Iwanttestdecatren said:


> Thanks man, just a combination of stressors adding up. Looking for an apartment is difficult with the eviction ban still enacted where I'm at. My apartment had a bad leak, landlord had to hear the ceiling in my kitchen down, drywall ceiling caved in in my bedroom so I'm sleeping on my own couch, and to top it all off I lost my car keys and have to pay $500 to have it towed to another country to a dealership to get a key made and programmed.
> 
> Such is life though. This too shall pass.
> 
> Thanks for the support though everyone.


That's a lot. Hope it turns in your favor quickly.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Sep 5, 2021)

eazy said:


> That's a lot. Hope it turns in your favor quickly.


Thanks. The worst part is the knee injury I'm nursing that gets irritated when I squat. 

Eh, I'm done bitching. Time to live in the solution. Thanks for listening to my Ted Talk.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 5, 2021)

Iwanttestdecatren said:


> Thanks man, just a combination of stressors adding up. Looking for an apartment is difficult with the eviction ban still enacted where I'm at. My apartment had a bad leak, landlord had to hear the ceiling in my kitchen down, drywall ceiling caved in in my bedroom so I'm sleeping on my own couch, and to top it all off I lost my car keys and have to pay $500 to have it towed to another country to a dealership to get a key made and programmed.
> 
> Such is life though. This too shall pass.
> 
> Thanks for the support though everyone.


That's some rough luck.. yeesh. The silver lining in all this is that this is all stuff that is fixable (assuming the ban doesn't get extended yet again).

Hang in there brother, and come vent to us if you need it.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Sep 14, 2021)

Quick update. I just joined a gym that actually has strongman equipment. A pretty well known strongman runs a group there and I'm talking to him about being my coach. I've leveled up guys I can feel it. Shits boutta get real and I'm boutta get huge and strong. 

It's so nice to train with people. I've already started to push myself harder. Shits dope.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Nov 16, 2021)

Man i should have revisited this log while preparing for this upcoming competition. I've gotten alot stronger and alot better at strongman since this. My overhead has given me some problems. Alot of unlearning bad habits and. 

I'll try to keep up on this in the coming days, but with the holidays, finals, looking for another job, and contest prep happening all at the same time it's not very likely. So, I'll give you a look at how my training is going leading up to the show the next few weeks.

Front squat - 135x10, 185x8, 225x8, 275x3, 315x3, 315x3

Hussafel stone carry - 110 lb x 40 yds, 155 x 40 yds, 200 x 40 yds, 245 x 40 yds, 245 x 40 yds, 245 x 40 yds

150 lb Sandbag carry - 60 yds, 80 yds, 100 yds

Hope everyones having a good time. Rock on.


----------



## BrotherIron (Nov 16, 2021)

Iwanttestdecatren said:


> Quick update. I just joined a gym that actually has strongman equipment. A pretty well known strongman runs a group there and I'm talking to him about being my coach. I've leveled up guys I can feel it. Shits boutta get real and I'm boutta get huge and strong.
> 
> It's so nice to train with people. I've already started to push myself harder. Shits dope.


Environment and crew is VITAL for success in strength sports. Congrats.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Feb 11, 2022)

Back on my bullshit again. Prep for a strongman comp in May and the start of a new training cycle. I'll try to update here as much as possible for the accountability and validation.

Events for the comp are:
Viking press for reps
Tire flip and load medley
Conan's wheel
Atlas stone load (5)
Hercules hold

Programming with the help of my coach and Juggernaut AI.

Box squat - 455 for 2 sets of 2 (PR)
Front squats - 225x2x6
Good mornings - 235x3x3
Hack squat - 180x2x12
Lunges - bodyweight x2x12


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Feb 12, 2022)

Rest day. No cardio or core work. Still got the regular ~15000 steps. Upping the calories this week, so I'm enjoying a nice couple of peanut sandwiches on oat nut bread with a chocolate peanut butter flavored protein shake. I normally eat very clean 5 out of 7 days of the week. Very regimented Monday through Friday and usually enjoy the weekends, usually over eating a little.

Have been at maintenance (Averaging 3700/week) for the past 2 months staying around 260-265. Can't push the food too hard this year because I'll be competing in a weight class (275), but I've still got 10 pounds to play with.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Feb 14, 2022)

Did some really light event stuff yesterday. Nothing crazy or specific, just wanted to do something while managing fatigue. Used this last week as like a bridge between programs. 

Sat down and figured out calories for the next couple of week or 2. Introduced some more fats for calories. Going to titrate up the carbs after that. Food will look something like this:

Breakfast
2 cup raisin bran cereal
2 cup 2%milk 
2 egg

Lunch 1
1.5 cup rice
150 g ground beef
Bbq sauce
Ghost greens powder

Lunch 2
1.5 cup rice
150 g ground beef
Bbq sauce
Ghost greens powder

Post workout
2 cups cinnamon toast crunch cereal
2 cups 2%milk
1 scoop protein

Final meal
150 g steak
1 cup 2%milk
4 slices oat bread
4 tbs natural peanut butter

Which comes out to 4144 calories, 254 g protein, 456 carbs, and 134 fats. I'm not too meticulous about this kind of stuff, but I like to have a general idea of how to eat so I can get within the ballpark of these numbers. It's strongman, just fuckin eat enough. I bought a scale today since this will be my first time restricted to a weight class. 258 mid day, which is a surprise to see that I've lost weight. Guess I've REALLY got to start eating then. Especially with the tren I'll be running. I've heard it makes your body like a furnace and just burn through calories. 

Tuesday will be officially 90 days out. I'll bump up my TRT+ from 250 to 600 for 4 weeks. Then add 300 tren for a couple weeks and see how that goes. Probably bump that up as the comp gets closer and introduce os no ester test pre-workout.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Feb 15, 2022)

Did my calculations wrong. Injecting EOD, so I start my cycle today. Just in time too, although I made a slight mistake. I got some test prop, not really sure why. I'm thinking because I was reading too deeply into the forums and made the connection that people normally run test prop with tren ace. Either way it still works great for my purpose. So I'm starting with about 170 mg of prop EOD. 

Training today:

Sandbag loading - 200x3 to 52"platform, 200x3, 250x2, 250x2, 250x2
SLDL - 335 for 4 sets of 4 reps
Pendlay Rows - 185x3x4
Seal Rows - 70x2x12
Banded Face Pulls - 3x20

Packed the sandbags as tight as I could to sort of emulate a stone. Mostly just working on triple extension here.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Feb 18, 2022)

Wednesday:
Strict press - 140 for 5 sets of 4, 155x1x6
Bench press - 245x6, 245x8
Seated DB shoulder press - 45x2x12
Banded BD flys - 25x2x12
Lateral raises - 15x2x15

Thursday:
Box squat - 405x4x3
Front squat - 225x3x6
Good mornings - 225x3x4
Hack squat - 200x2x15
Single leg extensions 45x2x12
Superset w/body weight squats AMRAP


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Feb 22, 2022)

Monday:
Sandbag load to 52" platform - 200x3, 250 for 5 sets of 2
SLDL - 364 for 3 sets of 4
Pendlay row - 195x4x4
Pull ups - 4 sets of 5
Inverted row superset w/ band lat pull throughs - 3x12


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Feb 24, 2022)

Wednesday: 
Strict press - 150 for 6 sets of 4
Bench press - 235x1x8, 245x2x8
Seated DB shoulder press - 45x2x12
Banded DB fly - 30x2x12
Band face pulls superset w/ single arm band rear delt fly - 3 sets of 15

Felt super strong today. Very pleased with how Juggernaut AI is programming sets and reps. To account for the enhanced recovery I've found that if I answer very highly in the fatigue management questions and say that I'm always feeling great it gives me an adequate workout. Pretty excited to see how far I can take this thing.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Feb 25, 2022)

Thursday:
Box squats - 435 for 5 sets of 3
Front squats - 225x4x6
Good mornings - 235x4x4
Hack squats - 220x2x12
Lunges - bodyweight x2x20

Exhausted. But things didn't feel too heavy, and I got through it. Really glad I decided to document this again. It's pretty eye opening to see how well my trainings going when enhanced and planned out versus when I'm cruising and things aren't as laid out for me to follow. Was having a hard time understanding how to get stronger when not blasting my face off, but now I can like visually see how I was probably going too heavy too often. Not really using volume as a variable and just trying to brute force my way through plateaus. Trust me I'm gonna push it as hard as I fuckin can right now, but going forward I have a better idea of how to advance when my recovery is far more compromised.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Feb 27, 2022)

Saturday:
Viking press - 250 for 2 sets of 8
Tire flip to load medley - 650 tire for 3 flips to 150 lb sandbag load, 90 pound keg, 25 lb tire. 2 rounds
Zercher yoke carry - 200 for 60 ft, 290 for 60 ft, 380 for 60 ft.

Now I'm starting to feel beat up. The tires heavier then what I'll be using in the comp, but it's the only one we got. And those fuckin yoke carries hurt. Love it though.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Mar 1, 2022)

Definitely over trained! Three heavy days a week was pushing it, and throwing in that event training day did it. Minor quad injury, which is feeling better today, IT band acting up and hurts like a bitch, hit with a wave of depression and demotivation, tired as fuck. 

Needless to say this week is a deload. As much as I don't want to I'm taking out the heavy squat day. Going to ask my coach if he thinks I should take it out all together or maybe keep it as a volume/speed work day. If I do take it out I'll move front squats to loading/deadlift day.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Mar 8, 2022)

Deload over. Feeling good. Reevaluated the second phase of this training cycle with some input from my coach. Would have liked his help more from the beginning but it's like pulling teeth to get information from him sometimes. He's got a lot going on in his personal life though which I understand. 

Axle push press - 165x3, 185x3, 205x3, 185x3, 165x3
Incline bench - 175 for 3 sets of 5
Strict press - 135x2x8

Felt good to know my press is back to where it was at my strongest, especially because I'm just getting started. That last volume block did me pretty good. Going to keep overall volume low, and intensity high for the next month. Then after that I'll get more event specific and throw in more heavy conditioning.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Mar 10, 2022)

Had an AM and PM session today. My IT band has been acting up everyday after work, which doesn't surprise me seeing as I usually average 13,000 steps there. Decided to just go before my knee starts hurting to get a good session in then go after for some conditioning and grip work. 

AM:
Atlas stone load over ~52" bar - 175x3, 210x2, 210x2, 210x2, 210x2
Stiff leg deadlift - 365 for 3 sets of 5
SSB squat - 275x3x5

PM:
Backwards walking on incline treadmill - .25 mile
HIIT on assault bike - 30 sec on 1 min off for 4 rounds
200 lb sandbag carry 120 ft then 60 ft sprint down and back - 2 rounds
Farmers holds - 255 - 40 seconds x 2 superset w/
Wrist roller - 40 lbs until failure

Stones are my weakest event right now so I'm really hammering the technique. I have a really hard time getting my body to "peel around the stone" when loading it. I think it has to do with really getting that extension. 210 was pretty easy, and I hit the movement a few good times which I'm happy about. Grip training was kind of chaotic. Fell off from training it the past few weeks so I just wanted to do something. FUCK I need to get my conditioning up, at least it comes back pretty quickly.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Mar 11, 2022)

Accessory day

Wide grip bench - 165 for 6 sets of 6
JM press - 135x3x8
Bent over lateral raise - 20x3x15
Seated shrugs - 70x2x12
Band face fulls - 2x20
Rear delt fly on TRX straps - 2x12
Band single arm tricep extension - 2x12


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Mar 13, 2022)

Viking press - 205 for 2 sets of 8
Zercher yoke carry for 90 ft - 200, 290, 380, 380
Tire flip to load medley - 350 lb tire, 200 lb sandbag, 130 lb keg, 100 lb sandbag
Atlas stone over 49" bar - 250 for 3 sets of 2


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Mar 15, 2022)

Push press - 135x5, 155x2, 175x2, 215x2, 205x2, 185x2, 175x2, 165x2
Incline bench press - 175 for 4 sets of 5
Strict press - 135x2x10

PRs left and right on the press. They haven't been huge but I've been chipping away. Next week I'll shoot for a 225 single which will be a huge milestone.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Mar 16, 2022)

Went for a walk today to get moving. Ran some bleachers and practiced some sprints and light jogging at a park near me seeing as it was the first nice day here in the mid west. 

Very grateful to have a small break from school work for a couple weeks, even though this semesters been a breeze. I have weightlifting as a class and our main project for the semester was to create a training program and track out progress. I explained my situation to my instructor that I compete in strongman, so she let me just track my own progress on an Excel spreadsheet. Pretty dope IMO. 

Scar tissue was building up in my ass pretty quickly with EOD injections, so I've been experimenting with injection sites. Have pretty much got the VGs down and turns out it's pretty fuckin easy and pain free to pin the lats. The delts are in rotation but I tend not to use them because I seem to nick a blood vessel half the time I use them. 

Right now the test is at 600, tren is at 350. 
Haven't encountered any major side effects from the tren. Slightly more irritable sometimes, definitely sweatier, definitely getting hungry more often. So far so good  👍


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Mar 17, 2022)

Atlas stone load over 49" bar - 254 for 8 sets of 1, 210x3
Stiff leg deadlift - 405x2x5, 365x1x5
SSB squat - 285x3x5

Finally moving the second biggest stone we have pretty easily. Wanted to just get a bunch of touches with the movement. Moved well. My ass is gonna be feeling those SLDLs tomorrow.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (May 9, 2022)

I should really update this thing sometime. I'll check back in after my next comp to update on results. In the mean time here's a physique update. Getting fuckin yugee.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (May 21, 2022)

Comp was alright. Took third in my first open heavyweight competition. It was alot of fun because it was in the middle of a festival so there were tons of people watching. Even had a kid run up to me after my atlas stone run and tell me how awesome it was. 

Viking press for reps 280 lbs - 10 reps
510 lb Conan's wheel - 8 quarter rotations
Tire flip and load medley (550 lb tire, 200 lb sandbag, 150 keg, 100 tire) - 55 seconds
Atlas stones (200, 240, 275, 300, 315) - 4 stones in 50 seconds
Hercules hold 185 lbs per hand - 50 seconds

All in all good experience, however...

Preparing for a strongman competition, taking on a new high stress position at work, completing finals for school, looking at houses, girlfriend has horse shows coming up... probably not the best time to try tren for the first time. 

Literally most things were fine the first 7 weeks. Pretty irritable at work towards the end and super horny all the time, but other than that everything was fine. Old jealousy issues began to creep up towards the end. Nothing too serious but it exploded at the end of week 8 right after the comp. My girlfriend was at a wedding which I met her at after I was done competing. She was in the wedding party taking pictures with the person she was paired up with. Now, call me a dumb redneck if you'd like, but I'd never been to a wedding. And walking up that in the state that I was in I erupted, told her not to come home. Pretty big argument, almost ruined the wedding, feel like an asshole. We're fine, she actually does love me and understands but lesson learned. 

Be careful with tren. Didn't even need it in retrospect, appetite was tanked and cut a little bit too much weight. Weighed in 15 pounds under what I needed to. I do enjoy being the lightest and strongest that I've ever been though...


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Aug 6, 2022)

Physique update at least. Getting strong af, but nursing a back injury I got during a contest prep. Focusing on some strength and hypertrophy stuff that I can do, going light back into my strongman programming next week.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 6, 2022)

Iwanttestdecatren said:


> Physique update at least. Getting strong af, but nursing a back injury I got during a contest prep. Focusing on some strength and hypertrophy stuff that I can do, going light back into my strongman programming next week.
> View attachment 25939


Bro, um, we're gonna have to get you bigger shorts now lol. Nice wheels.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Tuesday at 3:20 AM)

Man I need to update this regularly again. New coach, new gym with every piece of strongman equipment I need. New training. New everything. Here's a small update of today's training.

12" block pull -135x8, 215x5, 315x4, 405x3, 475x3, 525x8
3" deficit deadlift - 315 for 5 sets of 5
Seated cable row - 90x8, 100x8, 100x8, 100x8, 90x8
Seated shrugs - 70x4x15
Cycling - 15 minutes


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Wednesday at 11:40 PM)

Close grip incline bench - 135x10, 185x6, 205x3, 225x3, 245x9
Close grip bench - 225 for 5 sets of 5
     Superset with face pulls with red band 5x20
Pec fly machine - 145x4x15
Rowing machine - 10 minutes ( alternate 1 min fast/1 min slow)

Calories are back around 4500~5000 per day. 5 meals that I shoot for 1000 calories per meal. Haven't been paying close attention to macros except protein which stays at 300+ g per day.

I'm a little fluffy right now because the holidays got pretty crazy. It's easy to justify eating like an asshole when you're a strongman lol. 

Cruising at 200 mg test e. a week.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren (Today at 12:14 AM)

Front squats - 135x8, 185x6, 225x3, 255x3, 285x7
Leg press - 650 for 5 sets of 5
Deadlift row - 235x5x5

Definitely could have done more front squats, but lost my grip. Shitty wrist mobility for Olympic weightlifting style front squats, so I cross my arms. It works fine for a single up to a triple, but doing anything higher rep I usually lose it. Tried wrapping straps around the bar and holding them, but that doesn't feel right. Tried zombie squats, but I can't get the bar to sit back far enough on my delts without choking the fuck out of myself. If anyone has any suggestions I'm open to hear them.


----------

